# Time to start fishing again!



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not the biggest deer in the woods, but my biggest bow kill to date.

Looks like it's time to get the fishing poles back out!

Hope the picture works, I'm basically technologically illiterate.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey,that's a good buck in my book. Now you have more time for winter sauger Lol!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes sir, gonna melt some lead tonight


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome deer bud!! Wish that thing had some tall brow's but oh well its a good one in ANYONES book! Tight Lines!


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice deer. Get er done with the bow before the real crowds hit the woods.
Good time to bet back to fishing too.


----------



## Fishn_Fatboy (Oct 27, 2012)

Great Deer, sure is nice to not have to deal with the crowds.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

congrats on the nice buck, you got a good one early


----------

